# Musics that sound like each other



## Murkrow (Mar 25, 2014)

You know what I mean, when if you hum one song straight after one another, it's difficult not to hum the first one twice. There're intentional ones like the funeral tune, and the imperial march from Star Wars. Then there's ones only I seem to think are similar like the theme tunes to Eastenders and Thomas the Tank Engine.

Which songs do you think sound similar?


Recently I noticed that there's a certain bit of Cynthia's battle theme that reminded me of the roller coaster levels from Talmit's Adventure/Marvel Land


----------



## Noctowl (Mar 25, 2014)

I think Route 209 in d/p sounds like 21 guns by greenday, and the cave music in jhoto sounds like coldplay's clocks.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 25, 2014)

The intro music to Yoshi's Island on SNES sounds eerily like The Soviet National Anthem, apparently...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 27, 2014)

I really think that the beginning King Crimson's "Starless" sounds like Pink Floyd's "Careful with that Axe, Eugene".


----------



## Phantom (Mar 28, 2014)

There's the classic Linkin Park one, that "Numb" and "Crawling" are the same damn song. 

Also, most popular music follows the same Em, C, G, D or Am, F, G, D chords.


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 28, 2014)

Murkrow said:


> You know what I mean, when if you hum one song straight after one another, it's difficult not to hum the first one twice. There're intentional ones like the funeral tune, and the imperial march from Star Wars. Then there's ones only I seem to think are similar like the theme tunes to Eastenders and Thomas the Tank Engine.
> 
> Which songs do you think sound similar?
> 
> ...


The Imperial March sounds just like "A Spoonful of Sugar" from Mary Poppins.

That sites also has a bunch of others, but I don't think that one can be beat.


----------



## Mewmic (Mar 28, 2014)

Elecman's theme from Mega Man 1 and Faithfully by Journey...
Cyber Maze Core from X5 sounds a little bit like Lunatic Eyes ~ Invisible Full Moon from Touhou 8 to me.


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 29, 2014)

I thought of another one. This background music to some of the dungeons in Recettear reminds me a lot of the second opening to the second season of K-ON (specifically the bit where the lyric is "forever forever shine!")


----------



## Hiikaru (Mar 29, 2014)

Wonderfilled Anthem and Highschool Never Ends:

"... would they call up a giant squid for a friendly meal? Highschool never ends! Da da, da da da da..."

Also for some reason when I'm trying to hum the gen 1/2 Pokemon Center music it turns into bike music.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 30, 2014)

I was watching the second Lion King movie a while back with my younger cousins and the orchestral bits often sound strangely like the first several seconds of "He's a Pirate" from the PotC movies. 

Simba's Pride is the first link, and PotC is the second.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZlV1v5PwK0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFpnW5En33M

I smell a Disney conspiracy.... Maybe...


----------



## Karousever (Mar 30, 2014)

Not sure if this counts, but.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 31, 2014)

If it's by humming, I can start humming one thing, then another, and finish off with one of my own humming compositions.

Anyways, I find the Indiana Jones theme remarkably similar to one of the Superman themes. I can't hum one after the other without humming one of them wrong.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Mar 31, 2014)

I always thought the Steel Samurai theme from Ace Attorney and Go K.K. Rider from Animal Crossing sounded sorta similar.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Mar 31, 2014)

It's really easy to start singing "Savages" from _Pocahontas_ and finish singing "The Plagues" from _The Prince of Egypt_.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 9, 2014)

Not exactly on topic, but I always thought that Rapid Fire, by Judas Priest, sounded like late 80's - early 90's Megadeth.


----------



## Mewmic (Apr 13, 2014)

A little part of Beat It by Michael Jackson sounds a lot like Natural Killer Cyborg from MOTHER 3.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 28, 2016)

Bump, but some parts of Running in the 90s reminds me of the first part of the mini-boss music from Twilight Princess


----------



## Sglod (Jul 31, 2016)

Bandit said:


> A little part of Beat It by Michael Jackson sounds a lot like Natural Killer Cyborg from MOTHER 3.


Beat It's intro also sounds like the intro to Daytripper by the Beatles


----------



## Gzhoom (Jun 29, 2017)

Bump, but Ed Sheeran's _Shape of You_ could very well be a mash-up of _No Scrubs_ by TLC and _No Diggity_ by Blackstreet.


----------



## audrey729 (Sep 9, 2017)

Ooooh

Ice Ice baby and Under Pressure.


----------



## muryan (Jun 30, 2020)

Murkrow said:


> You know what I mean, when if you hum one song straight after one another, it's difficult not to hum the first one twice. There're intentional ones like the funeral tune, and the imperial march from Star Wars. TheJingStock Then there's ones only I seem to think are similar like the theme tunes to Eastenders and Thomas the Tank Engine.
> 
> Which songs do you think sound similar?
> 
> ...



So true bout Talmit's Land! HAd the same feeling at first!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jun 30, 2020)

I had an example but then forgot but on that topic..

A relevant link


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jan 12, 2021)

Papa Can You Hear Me? sounds almost exactly like Do You Wanna Build A Snowman? 
And yes, I recently watched Deadpool 2...


----------

